# Safety Seals



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

How many of you use a safety seal on your lids? Like if you have a window display somewhere I have seen the little strips that are strapped over bottles of honey and the strip has to be broken to open the jar. I thought that would be nice to put on the jars to make sure they don't get tampered with. What do you all think? If it is a good idea where do you get such things?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Ruben:

To me, they look silly and out of place. Just my opinion.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

*Safety seals*

Ruben,

You can use either presure seals to go between the lid and jar. They seal to the jar by tightening the lid, or a heat shrink seal. Both are available from bee equipment suppliers that sell jars/bottles. I prefer the presure seals.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Chef
>To me, they look silly and out of place. Just my opinion.


What I was thinking about Chef is the safety issue that would keep someboby from putting something in a jar that was on a display. I might just be thinking too hard but when you watch some of the stuff you see on the news these days I'd hate to see some idiot put a poison or something in a jar of my honey and then someone eat it. Or even someone buy it and claim something was in it to extort money out of me. If a lawyer asked what precautions I used to make sure someone did not contaminate my honey, I was thinking that saying "none" probably would not be a good idea. You deal with the food industry so your advice is helpful. Thanks


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

How about some type of wax seal with your "mark" melted on it. The wax fits in well at least.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Wax is a good idea.... time consuming though.

In my opinion, they will do whatever they want to do... safety seal or not. Just because something is sealed, it will not keep someone or something out.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I was made aware by Panhandle Beeman that they make a seal for mason jars that goes under the lid and seals it. I agree that if someone wanted to tamper with it they still will, but take for instance if it were not sealed and somebody opened it dipped a finger in had a lick liked it and took a second dip, then screwed the lid on and set it back on the shelf. Now without any type of seal somebody will but that and take it home and eat up the other persons finger dippings. With a seal you at least have some idea it has possible been tampered with if the seal is broken. Just something to think about.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been using heat shrink seals for a few years. The VA Dept of Ag recommends that you use them, but doesn't make them mandatory. Personally, it gives me a bit of comfort that my product has at least some form of tamper resistance.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Ruben--I know a fellow beekeeper that had a honey stand in his yard, he was watching as a fellow stopped, walked to self serve stand, open a quart jar, stuck finger in jar, then taste--I don't know if he double dipped or not--he was furious at the fella. It definately happens!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Napper
I got one better than that
I talked to a BK from Ill that was set up at a farmers market and a 350# guy came up and picked up a quart and took the lid off and drank from it (now this puts the BK uncomfertable) then he said to the BK give me 3 more quarts. WHEW


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

AstroBee said:


> I've been using heat shrink seals for a few years. The VA Dept of Ag recommends that you use them, but doesn't make them mandatory. Personally, it gives me a bit of comfort that my product has at least some form of tamper resistance.


I like that idea. Quick and non-obstrusive to the eye.


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

I just saw that Betterbee sells the heat shrink seals and thought of this post.


----------

